# No data plate on a '67



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

I've looked at a 1967 GTO on the ebay and called the seller and asked for a pic of the data plate to see how it was built. He says the data plate was gone prior to his obtaining the car, and a picture showing the firewall on his website confirms there is no plate. He states it is PHS documented based on the VIN plate on the door jamb, plus it it titled with that VIN. Obviously the car isn't original as it has a 389 in it. My question is, what are the concerns and issues one might have with the car not have the data plate? Thanks.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

I would look closely at the VIN plate and make sure it has the factory star rivets like this.
1st# 2 is Pontiac
2nd and 3rd# should be 42 for GTO

More here.

Pontiac MuscleCars - Pontiac MuscleCar Data - 1967 GTO VIN


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

My opinion is if the cowl tag is missing there is a good chance the VIN tag is also missing. This car has a VIN tag but is it really the VIN tag to this actual car? 

The seller's response agrees with what I am thinking. " It is PHS documented based on the VIN plate on the door jamb." All that is saying is this VIN tag belonged to a GTO. I would ask the question, is this really the VIN tag that came on this car?

"Plus it is titled with that VIN". Strange way to put it.

Unless there is backing paper work to prove it is a GTO outside of the PHS, I would treat the car as a LeMans (price wise when you buy it and if you try to sell it).


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You can verify the VIN tag on the door jamb with the VIN number on the left side frame rail, if you can read it. It's by the left rear wheel kick-up, on the top of the frame. A mirror and light sometimes works, but much easier with the body off of the frame. If the trim tag is missing, it's not necessarily a game-ender, if the VIN tag can be verified as untampered and matches the frame. Over the years, I've run across several real GTO's with a missing trim tag, for whatever reason. Some of these were 35 years ago, when nobody was bothering to fake GTO's, and these were junkyard cars.


----------



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for your replies guys! and as always i guess, caveat emptor.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Is that Oklahoma Latin?


----------



## Nightshade 68 HO (Mar 11, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Is that Oklahoma Latin?


Ooh oooh it is Nightshade green talk for Let the Buyer Beware!!!!:Scottwax1:


----------

